# Biggest [email protected] in the bodybuilding/fitness community



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Even though I find him entertaining, I'd say kali muscle for preaching he's natural when he's clearly not, and saying his physique is built on tuna and instant noodles with a pre workout drink of coffee and Pepsi! Also hate the way he slags off competitive bodybuilding probably because he's got no major honours,

The dianabol man, I found his Hcg video useful but after seeing a few of his pics on his Facebook, seriously wtf! Does he even lift? He looks like ****! Looks like he's never been near any AAS let alone a gym

Zyzz because of this craze of *** physique guys,

Bostin Lloyd now I do like him but I just get the impression with him cycles come first then diet and training last when really it should be the other way round, I rate his mrs too for being open about her steroid use and yeh I'd bang doe!

Simeon Panda, seems a nice enough guy but I think he's overrated and looks nowhere near as good as he thinks he does and everyone else, he should take into account why he didn't place well at musclemania his mate Ulysses jr has a much better physique but loves himself abit too much


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Haha, the dianabol man is a member on here!


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

@IGotTekkers You're being offered an award here lol


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Dianabol man aka Mr tekkers? oh boy :lol:


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

ryda said:


> Even though I find him entertaining, I'd say kali muscle for preaching he's natural when he's clearly not, and saying his physique is built on tuna and instant noodles with a pre workout drink of coffee and Pepsi! Also hate the way he slags off competitive bodybuilding probably because he's got no major honours,
> 
> The dianabol man, I found his Hcg video useful but after seeing a few of his pics on his Facebook, seriously wtf! Does he even lift? He looks like ****! Looks like he's never been near any AAS let alone a gym
> 
> ...


You do know that The Dianabol man is @IGotTekkers from UKM I take it ?


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

You guys all beat me to it whilst I was typing lol.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Uh oh lol.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

@ryda gotta be trolling! :death:


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Uh oh lol.


Don't you just love it when somebody awkwards themselves into a corner :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

spudsy said:


> Don't you just love it when somebody awkwards themselves into a corner :lol:


Pass the popcorn mate lol. Want a drink?


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

FelonE said:


> Pass the popcorn mate lol. Want a drink?


Pmsl, yeah milk and 2 sweeteners please bud.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

spudsy said:


> Pmsl, yeah milk and 2 sweeteners please bud.


Cool.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

What had he said that is wrong? If someone puts themselves up for review on youtube and facebook and then gets slated they can't really complain about it.


----------



## Chris1993 (Sep 12, 2011)

I hate Kali muscle. I never thought I got tekkers was dbol man LOL I do often question does he even cycle tho.


----------



## benno_2010 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hahaha


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Tekkers is probably still sleeping after downing 15 pints last night


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

haha, agreed on the dianabol man. My mate watched his video and said 'fcuking hell, this is like the blind leading the blind'

Also that Elliot hulse guy, seems really cocky to me, trys to make himself look smarter than he is..

and luimarco, Everything a bout this guy, his voice, the way he looks and especially how he thinks he knows everything about geared bodybuilding. Talking about 'palumboism'... theres no such thing as 'palumboism' and even if there was don't be so fcuking disrespectful!!! rant over :laugh:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Haha, the dianabol man is a member on here!


Lol good for him!!


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> Lol good for him!!


Got a link for the facebook page? I thought tekkers was hench.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

countrybumpkin said:


> haha, agreed on the dianabol man. My mate watched his video and said 'fcuking hell, this is like the blind leading the blind'
> 
> Also that Elliot hulse guy, seems really cocky to me, trys to make himself look smarter than he is..
> 
> and luimarco, Everything a bout this guy, his voice, the way he looks and especially how he thinks he knows everything about geared bodybuilding. Talking about 'palumboism'... theres no such thing as 'palumboism' and even if there was don't be so fcuking disrespectful!!! rant over :laugh:


I agree about Elliot hulse

Used to be good fun and helpful but started going hippy and using as many big words as possible just to be a cvnt and look clever


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

countrybumpkin said:


> haha, agreed on the dianabol man. My mate watched his video and said 'fcuking hell, this is like the blind leading the blind'


This is my point, I do actually find some of his videos very helpful, but come on? He looks like he's never been near them


----------



## Decader (Jan 4, 2015)

Jeff Said... hate that c*nt for some reason... Hodgetwins are borderline bearable natty tho? lol.

Mark Lobliner tigerfitness that guy seems like a full blown skits, definitely not all there in the head haha

Jason Blaha for sure up there as a preference for good info and realism, tells it how it is. brb joining fake natty crew.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Why don't we just talk about who we love instead...!? :thumb:

Calum Von Moger. He's cool.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Tekkers spend too much time in dating sites and no enough training lol


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Decader said:


> Jeff Said... hate that c*nt for some reason... Hodgetwins are borderline bearable natty tho? lol.
> 
> Mark Lobliner tigerfitness that guy seems like a full blown skits, definitely not all there in the head haha
> 
> Jason Blaha for sure up there as a preference for good info and realism, tells it how it is. brb joining fake natty crew.


Jeff seid, pretty sure he did like a seminar thing and stated egg whites were a carb source and got the p1ss ripped out of him haha


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

The only ones I watch are the hodget twins (crack me up), elliot hule (i like his outlook) and jerry something (bios raw training or something). Those three are okay.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Why don't we just talk about who we love instead...!? :thumb:
> 
> Calum Von Moger. He's cool.


meh, he's cool. But i'm all about that antoine vaillant :laugh:


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

Best thing i took away from that **** TheDianabolMan's video's was the Finger-Masta-Blaster. :thumb:


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

countrybumpkin said:


> meh, he's cool. But i'm all about that antoine vaillant :laugh:


Antoine and also Cedric Doyon.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Tyler muscle god is best he just takes the **** in his videos


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I just come on here and other forums for info.

Got no clue about who else is out there, there's enough cvnts on here. :lol:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Tekkers is actually very knowledgeable and by all accounts he's a decent bloke. He can take the banter


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

In.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ryda said:


> Even though I find him entertaining, I'd say kali muscle for preaching he's natural when he's clearly not, and saying his physique is built on tuna and instant noodles with a pre workout drink of coffee and Pepsi! Also hate the way he slags off competitive bodybuilding probably because he's got no major honours,
> 
> The dianabol man, I found his Hcg video useful but after seeing a few of his pics on his Facebook, seriously wtf! Does he even lift? He looks like ****! Looks like he's never been near any AAS let alone a gym
> 
> ...


**** you pr**k, do I even lift.

View attachment 164118


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ryda said:


> Even though I find him entertaining, I'd say kali muscle for preaching he's natural when he's clearly not, and saying his physique is built on tuna and instant noodles with a pre workout drink of coffee and Pepsi! Also hate the way he slags off competitive bodybuilding probably because he's got no major honours,
> 
> The dianabol man, I found his Hcg video useful but after seeing a few of his pics on his Facebook, seriously wtf! Does he even lift? He looks like ****! Looks like he's never been near any AAS let alone a gym
> 
> ...


I'm impressed, your gyno is bigger than my chest. Keep it up


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Decader said:


> Jeff Said... hate that c*nt for some reason... Hodgetwins are borderline bearable natty tho? lol.
> 
> Mark Lobliner tigerfitness that guy seems like a full blown skits, definitely not all there in the head haha
> 
> Jason Blaha for sure up there as a preference for good info and realism, tells it how it is. brb joining fake natty crew.


I like jeff seid but yeh hodge twins they can **** off too lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

And we're off lol


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

I like Kali Muscle. Find his videos entertaining and interesting to watch, so much that I was given his book as an xmas present from the missus (after watching his videos with me on TV, she has no choice tbh lol). Least he actually lifts weights to warrent the face pulling unlike Rich Piana, lifting very little with heavy breathing, face like he's gonna shart himself.



IGotTekkers said:


> **** you pr**k, do I even lift.
> 
> View attachment 164118


Nice photoshop


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> I'm impressed, your gyno is bigger than my chest. Keep it up


Mate my dick is bigger then you


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Newperson said:


> Tekkers is probably still sleeping after downing 15 pints last night


Just woke up mate, it's my birthday, I wish somebody can take that ****ing sun out of the sky. And yes I have a story for MA later. And yes I'm about to get a nice big fat sloppy bday blowie off of my fit big titted, big lipped mrs (one of my mrs that is) unlike ryda who just has gyno


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

r33-tom said:


> I like Kali Muscle. Find his videos entertaining and interesting to watch, so much that I was given his book as an xmas present from the missus (after watching his videos with me on TV, she has no choice tbh lol). Least he actually lifts weights to warrent the face pulling unlike Rich Piana, lifting very little with heavy breathing, face like he's gonna shart himself.
> 
> I don't see no photoshop??
> 
> ...


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

r33-tom said:


> I like Kali Muscle. Find his videos entertaining and interesting to watch, so much that I was given his book as an xmas present from the missus (after watching his videos with me on TV, she has no choice tbh lol). Least he actually lifts weights to warrent the face pulling unlike Rich Piana, lifting very little with heavy breathing, face like he's gonna shart himself.
> 
> Nice photoshop


Yeh I do like kali I just don't agree with a lot of the things he says


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

In!!

@latblaster

Get your popcorn mate


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just woke up mate, it's my birthday, I wish somebody can take that ****ing sun out of the sky. And yes I have a story for MA later. And yes I'm about to get a nice big fat sloppy bday blowie off of my fit big titted, big lipped mrs (one of my mrs that is) unlike ryda who just has gyno


PicsVidsOrNoBlowie....


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> **** you pr**k, do I even lift.
> 
> View attachment 164118


Fitt!


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

Kali Muscle is a weapons grade [email protected]


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just woke up mate, it's my birthday, I wish somebody can take that ****ing sun out of the sky. And yes I have a story for MA later. And yes I'm about to get a nice big fat sloppy bday blowie off of my fit big titted, big lipped mrs (one of my mrs that is) unlike ryda who just has gyno



View attachment 164120


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> **** you pr**k, do I even lift.
> 
> View attachment 164118


i think that was the photo i seen of you when i first joined here


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Just lats mate


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TEKKERS :beer:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ryda said:


> Mate my dick is bigger then you


So is your gyno. And what good is a big dick when youv got nobody to put it in?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

r33-tom said:


> I like Kali Muscle. Find his videos entertaining and interesting to watch, so much that I was given his book as an xmas present from the missus (after watching his videos with me on TV, she has no choice tbh lol). Least he actually lifts weights to warrent the face pulling unlike Rich Piana, lifting very little with heavy breathing, face like he's gonna shart himself.
> 
> Nice photoshop


Photoshop? Hahaha thanks mate I'll take that as a compliment


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

ryda said:


> Mate my dick is bigger then you


Dem bbc genetics


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

@IGotTekkers Bro, are you angry? You sound angry.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Boshlop said:


> i think that was the photo i seen of you when i first joined here


No mate when you first joined here I'd only been lifting 2 months, certainly didn't look like that haha


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> @IGotTekkers Bro, are you angry? You sound angry.


Angry? No chance. Man's got fans worldwide, you mirin?


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Newperson said:


> Dem bbc genetics


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> So is your gyno. And what good is a big dick when youv got nobody to put it in?


Lol gyno? Fat not saying I'm perfect but I've always struggled with fat on my chest way before the 2 only cycles I've ran, as for nobody to put my dick in? If we meet up I can put it up your nose if you like??


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Angry? No chance. Man's got fans worldwide, you mirin?


Yep he's actually got a ridiculous amount of followers on YouTube, and it's fair to say most of them share my opinion


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Photoshop? Hahaha thanks mate I'll take that as a compliment


Should be ashamed! All them cycles and that's the best package you come with?


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> **** you pr**k, do I even lift.
> 
> View attachment 164118


No offence, but that's a picture of you in what looks like your bathroom, so more than probably good lighting, with a twist in your body to make your waist look smaller, and flexing to. Bear in mind I doubt you looked like this for very long due to poor training/diet knowledge and lack of commitment. Anyway, i'm not here to bash your physique mate, everyone started somewhere, I think he, I and others were getting at the point that its stupid that you try and educate others when you know little yourself (that's where the blind comment came from)


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

ryda said:


> Even though I find him entertaining, I'd say kali muscle for preaching he's natural when he's clearly not, and saying his physique is built on tuna and instant noodles with a pre workout drink of coffee and Pepsi! Also hate the way he slags off competitive bodybuilding probably because he's got no major honours,
> 
> The dianabol man, I found his Hcg video useful but after seeing a few of his pics on his Facebook, seriously wtf! Does he even lift? He looks like ****! Looks like he's never been near any AAS let alone a gym
> 
> ...


Can i nominate myself? :cool2:

Kali, i agree.

Hard to believe he has any followers and believers in the times of available information everywhere.

Dianabol man i never heard of him, don't care.

Zyzz is a legend, do not be jealous.

Boston is a very stupid kid or a liar, hard to tell.

Simeon Panda does not look good, yeah?

I have stood right in front of him, the guy comes close to structural perfection and very lean.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Happy birthday Dianabol man


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

He's too busy getting his purple headed yogurt slinger sucked by his mrs


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Nothing wrong with that.... I want some too


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

jackedjackass said:


> Can i nominate myself? :cool2:
> 
> Kali, i agree.
> 
> ...


Nah sim looks good but I think abit overrated I stood next to him at body power, just thought nowt special


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ryda said:


> Nah sim looks good but I think abit overrated I stood next to him at body power, just thought nowt special


Would you say you look better than him?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ryda said:


> Lol gyno? Fat not saying I'm perfect but I've always struggled with fat on my chest way before the 2 only cycles I've ran, as for nobody to put my dick in? If we meet up I can put it up your nose if you like??


Only if it's bareback. I am the bareback king.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Only if it's bareback. I am the bareback king.


Yeh that can be done, lube included?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ryda said:


> Should be ashamed! All them cycles and that's the best package you come with?


All them cycles? In 2 and a half years since I started training iv Probs been in the gym a total of 1 year. 55lb in 12 months ain't really that bad is it.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Would you say you look better than him?


Lol is that a serious question?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

countrybumpkin said:


> No offence, but that's a picture of you in what looks like your bathroom, so more than probably good lighting, with a twist in your body to make your waist look smaller, and flexing to. Bear in mind I doubt you looked like this for very long due to poor training/diet knowledge and lack of commitment. Anyway, i'm not here to bash your physique mate, everyone started somewhere, I think he, I and others were getting at the point that its stupid that you try and educate others when you know little yourself (that's where the blind comment came from)


I know little? What brings you to that conclusion? And you are right, I didn't look like that for long, I made more gains.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ryda said:


> Lol is that a serious question?


Yeah.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> All them cycles? In 2 and a half years since I started training iv Probs been in the gym a total of 1 year. 55lb in 12 months ain't really that bad is it.


Good on ya then, I thought you've been training longer then that

If so why you jump on the gear so fast? I ran my first cycle last year after about 4-5 years of consistent training


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Yeah.



View attachment 164133


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ryda said:


> Good on ya then, I thought you've been training longer then that
> 
> If so why you jump on the gear so fast? I ran my first cycle last year after about 4-5 years of consistent training


I started dbol day 1 lol. I got them as a present from an ex gf years ago, had them laying around so I took them out of curiosity


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> View attachment 164133


So because you don't like me you think it's ok to be racist?


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> So because you don't like me you think it's ok to be racist?


Is ****sta racist though?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Would you say you look better than him?


Lol he's only said he's nothing special.

Thread is for opinion on who you think are twáts on YouTube.

Like loads of people don't like CT Fletcher, I love the guy.

Mike Rashid on his own has some good training vids, claims natty blah blah blah but I still enjoy what he does 

Tekkers can't take criticisms, he's a good laugh - except he's a veggie lover now PMSL


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> Is ****sta racist though?


N o just the white remarks on the other thread. it's cool,there's lots of ignorance out there.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

FelonE said:


> N o just the white remarks on the other thread. it's cool,there's lots of ignorance out there.


Don't worry FelonE. We can all get along.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

FelonE said:


> N o just the white remarks on the other thread. it's cool,there's lots of ignorance out there.


and lats , none of which belong to "captain lats"


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Dutch scott


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> I know little? What brings you to that conclusion? And you are right, I didn't look like that for long, I made more gains.


Because it is very clear from your videos and many of your posts that your just regurgitate stuff you read without any real knowledge of whats actually going on on a chemical level. This is fine if you want to carry on this way, but if you decide to put yourself out there to educate others, you should. Steroids get a very bad rep from people who know nothing about what they're doing just putting stuff in their bodies when they have no idea what it's really doing or how to combat any sides. You are just perpetuating this.

The most standout post I remember you posting was telling a newbie something along the lines of 100mg/day dbol was great and he should do that...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Captain lats said:


> View attachment 164133


What's up with Felone captain lats, that's two threads your riding him in?


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

MRSTRONG said:


> and lats , none of which belong to "captain lats"


Just lats mate


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Yeah.


Think you know what the answer is then


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ryda said:


> Think you know what the answer is then


Okay.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol he's only said he's nothing special.
> 
> Thread is for opinion on who you think are twáts on YouTube.
> 
> ...


Agreed on CT fletcher, I love his approach of just doing the damn work instead of fussing over sets, reps , time under tension etc. Just pick stuff up, put it down,


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> I started dbol day 1 lol. I got them as a present from an ex gf years ago, had them laying around so I took them out of curiosity


That is very odd lol dbol for a present for a guy that at the time didn't go gym? Ah well I believe in building a foundation first before jumping on the juice


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> I know little? What brings you to that conclusion? And you are right, I didn't look like that for long, I made more gains.


I will however give you props for the trenbolone video. I get sick and tired of people saying darker tren is stronger. Infact some of the strongest tren I've had has been very light, just a slight golden tint.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

countrybumpkin said:


> Agreed on CT fletcher, I love his approach of just doing the damn work instead of fussing over sets, reps , time under tension etc. Just pick stuff up, put it down,


Plus he's funny


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Plus he's funny


Love CT Fletcher and Mike Rashid.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Nothing wrong with that.... I want some too


You want some yogurt slinger too bro? Ask him, he might say yes.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ryda said:


> That is very odd lol dbol for a present for a guy that at the time didn't go gym? Ah well I believe in building a foundation first before jumping on the juice


Yeah it was odd looking back, I was 21 and she was 38, rich, I was her toyboy, I said I was thinking about bulking up and a week later she's ordered a few hundred dbol and some nolva from Thailand. I miss her.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah it was odd looking back, I was 21 and she was 38, rich, I was her toyboy, I said I was thinking about bulking up and a week later she's ordered a few hundred dbol and some nolva from Thailand. I miss her.


Brilliant lol

Add this one to the gargantuan list of things tekkers made up

How's the gym ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

countrybumpkin said:


> Because it is very clear from your videos and many of your posts that your just regurgitate stuff you read without any real knowledge of whats actually going on on a chemical level. This is fine if you want to carry on this way, but if you decide to put yourself out there to educate others, you should. Steroids get a very bad rep from people who know nothing about what they're doing just putting stuff in their bodies when they have no idea what it's really doing or how to combat any sides. You are just perpetuating this.
> 
> The most standout post I remember you posting was telling a newbie something along the lines of 100mg/day dbol was great and he should do that...


I have never told any newbie to do 100mg dbol lol, don't make stuff up mate. Iv specifically said on a number if occasions not to follow what I have done, and I have owned up to being stupid with gear for a short while. I have merely documented my own experiences. For a newbie I say 40mg per day for 50 days, iv always said that.

And I by no means regurgitate stuff, I'm no scientist but who is. On that basis there should only be about 3 people on this forum giving advice.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Dont follow any videos on youtube, only ones ive seen are the sh1te zzzz ones that are posted by the phaggots, grade A bellend he was thats for sure

Seen a couple of tekkers vids a while back, always thought you was older tekkers, happy birthday!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

countrybumpkin said:


> The most standout post I remember you posting was telling a newbie something along the lines of 100mg/day dbol was great and he should do that...


Noway did he say that??? Lmao!!! A mate of mine at work nearly died from that dosage


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> Brilliant lol
> 
> Add this one to the gargantuan list of things tekkers made up
> 
> How's the gym ?


Why would I make that up? Lol, if i was going to make it up she would have been 18, a millionaire and she would have bought me tren.

She was the friend of a 50 year old married woman I was having an affair with, I stopped seeing her and started seeing that one, I lived with her for 7 weeks and her 12 year old son.

What reason do I have to make stuff up when my reality is so ****ing awesome? :lol:

I love all my jelly bitters.

And the gym is great mate thanks for asking.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ryda said:


> Noway did he say that??? Lmao!!! A mate of mine at work nearly died from that dosage


No,I didn't say that, he's lying.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Why would I make that up? Lol, if i was going to make it up she would have been 18, a millionaire and she would have bought me tren.
> 
> She was the friend of a 50 year old married woman I was having an affair with, I stopped seeing her and started seeing that one, I lived with her for 7 weeks and her 12 year old son.
> 
> ...


So some rich mature 38 year old decides to illegally source steroids directly from Thailand for her young toy boy lol

I bet most of the long term juice heads on here wouldn't know how to do that let alone an almost 40 year old woman

Anyway, so you have opened your gym now have you ?


----------



## spudsy (May 13, 2009)

alan_wilson said:


> Dutch scott


Good shout sir


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

ryda said:


> Lol is that a serious question?


You should look better

Hes natty lol and you not


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Lol he's only said he's nothing special.
> 
> Thread is for opinion on who you think are twáts on YouTube.
> 
> ...


I love ct fletcher! Nearly cried in the car on the way back from body power because I didn't see him haha


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> You should look better
> 
> Hes natty lol and you not


He's been training 12-13yrs and dieting for the whole of them years while I've not, I've ate consistently clean for about 2 years out the 5 I've been training properly


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Dianabol Man is certainly one of the biggest [email protected] in the fitness community. The YouTube comments on his video's confirm that enough people share the same opinion.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

IC1 said:


> Dianabol Man is certainly one of the biggest [email protected] in the fitness community. The YouTube comments on his video's confirm that enough people share the same opinion.


To be fair every single youtube bodybuilder gets comments on their videos criticising them.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> To be fair every single youtube bodybuilder gets comments on their videos criticising them.


Dianabol man is a fat slob though, not a bodybuilder


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Tekkers get in shape mate

Shup the haters


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> So some rich mature 38 year old decides to illegally source steroids directly from Thailand for her young toy boy lol
> 
> I bet most of the long term juice heads on here wouldn't know how to do that let alone an almost 40 year old woman
> 
> Anyway, so you have opened your gym now have you ?


A generic Google search brings up the biggest suppliers the world, from Thailand. It's not difficult to western union money across, even for a 38 year old financial adviser.

Na not open yet, iv been too busy riding around on my unicorn ****ing porn stars. Why, you wanna come down and learn how to make some gains?


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> To be fair every single youtube bodybuilder gets comments on their videos criticising them.


True, good point. His are mostly all negative though.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

IC1 said:


> Dianabol Man is certainly one of the biggest [email protected] in the fitness community. The YouTube comments on his video's confirm that enough people share the same opinion.


Mate my comments are you and BaronSamedii with 500 troll accounts, let's be real.

You two are always so close together arnt you, almost Asia you are the same person. :whistling:


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Mate my comments are you and BaronSamedii with 500 troll accounts, let's be real.
> 
> You two are always so close together arnt you, almost Asia you are the same person. :whistling:


Obviously, this d1ck doesn't suck itself.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

IC1 said:


> True, good point. His are mostly all negative though.


It's ironic isn't it because in real life I get nothing but compliments, nobody so much as says boo to me. Odd isn't it,


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's ironic isn't it because in real life I get nothing but compliments, nobody so much as says boo to me. Odd isn't it,


No you don't.

Nobody said boo to Jabba the Hut either. It wasn't because they admired his gains, it was because they thought he was going to eat them and you two look very similar.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

IC1 said:


> No you don't.


I love how jellys like you and baron are so sure of yourselves but so off the mark each and every time.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's ironic isn't it because in real life I get nothing but compliments, nobody so much as says boo to me. Odd isn't it,


Cuz a screen doesn't protect them then mate.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

IC1 said:


> No you don't.
> 
> Nobody said boo to Jabba the Hut either. It wasn't because they admired his gains, it was because they thought he was going to eat them and you two look very similar.


Jabba the Hut used to work at the factory I worked at lol.


----------



## IC1 (Aug 1, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Jabba the Hut used to work at the factory I worked at lol.


What, Tekkers? Was it a pie factory?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

IC1 said:


> No you don't.
> 
> Nobody said boo to Jabba the Hut either. It wasn't because they admired his gains, it was because they thought he was going to eat them and you two look very similar.


That's right. I'd break and eat everyone.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> That's right. I'd break and eat everyone.


Wanna lend me 3 grand?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I didn't know Tekkers had a YouTube channel, I'm gonna have to check this out. He comes across as a good laugh on here, should be interesting.

Simeon has amazing physique but so obviously not natural, I understand why he says he is but he does bleat on about it s bit much.

Kali is pretty funny, doesn't care what people think


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I think to a certain extent we probably all stretch the boundaries of truth, sometimes.

It adds an extra layer of excitement to a situation or some events. Nothing wrong in that.

But why some people then have to throw insults around, do they really think that life is just a pissing contest?


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

ryda said:


> That is very odd lol dbol for a present for a guy that at the time didn't go gym? Ah well I believe in building a foundation first before jumping on the juice


post a pic ffs then shut him up & lets take this to the next level

View attachment 164139


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

zak007 said:


> post a pic ffs then shut him up & lets take this to the next level
> 
> View attachment 164139


Lol he has shut up, been a few hours since he posted, it's all calmed down now, nice to see, I'm honest me and sometimes I feel the need to voice my opinion


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

ryda said:


> Lol he has shut up, been a few hours since he posted, it's all calmed down now, nice to see, I'm honest me and sometimes I feel the need to voice my opinion


I know fella, just post a pic anyway for the lolz


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

zak007 said:


> I know fella, just post a pic anyway for the lolz


Lol just for you

I made this comparison pic


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

If that's tekkers on the left he looks pretty hench, I don't see why anyone would say he doesn't lift. Ryda's big too, so what?


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

More recent pic of tekkers in his journal.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

You both fat


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

ryda said:


> Lol just for you
> 
> I made this comparison pic


hahaha repped dem BBC genetics!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Frandeman said:


> You both fat


Should see me now! Christmas destroyed me!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

tuktuk said:


> More recent pic of tekkers in his journal.


No comment because I'm not looking much better at the min myself


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

http://ts1.mm.bing.net/th?&id=HN.608036669387768390&w=300&h=300&c=0&pid=1.9&rs=0&p=0

http://ts1.mm.bing.net/th?&id=HN.608030488929110205&w=300&h=300&c=0&pid=1.9&rs=0&p=0

even the best in the world let it go


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Oohhh happy birthday Tekkers, glad to hear you're having a whale of a time haha.. :thumb:

So much testosterone in the air...

Anyway, you both look decent (in the photos, no idea about 'now').

Group hug now..


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Looks like im late to the party but biggest dufus in the industry is a tie between

Scott francis and scott alexander

Both a pair of bellends

I challenge anyone to prove me wrong


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Wanna lend me 3 grand?


Lol I'm ****ing skint mate


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

ryda said:


> Lol just for you
> 
> I made this comparison pic


Yeah but youv got da BBC jeanetuks. Can't even make that comparison lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah but youv got da BBC jeanetuks. Can't even make that comparison lol


If you zoom in closely enough you can actually see my bbc, must of had a boner while taking it, I hope @Kristina has noticed


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

ryda said:


> If you zoom in closely enough you can actually see my bbc, must of had a boner while taking it, I hope @Kristina has noticed


Smooth.


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> **** you pr**k, do I even lift.
> 
> View attachment 164118


That photo is years old! I remember seeing as your avi when I used to browse from afar.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Man Like What said:


> That photo is years old! I remember seeing as your avi when I used to browse from afar.


Browse from afar lol good job it's an internet forum mate otherwise it would be stalking


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Oohhh happy birthday Tekkers, glad to hear you're having a whale of a time haha.. :thumb:
> 
> So much testosterone in the air...
> 
> ...


Ballers convention :2guns:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

ryda said:


> If you zoom in closely enough you can actually see my bbc, must of had a boner while taking it, I hope @Kristina has noticed


... I tried but couldn't zoom in far enough to see anything at all....

Sorry haha... too easy.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> Looks like im late to the party but biggest dufus in the industry is a tie between
> 
> Scott francis and scott alexander
> 
> ...


Sorry i didn't mention you in bruva man. You would of made it more entertaining.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

One thing that I did notice what that Tekkers has been listed up against a pretty impressive lineup there... Kali, Simeon... I'd say that's commendable! :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Man Like What said:


> That photo is years old! I remember seeing as your avi when I used to browse from afar.


Guy has made improvements

My BIG adventure - Transformation Journals - Prohormone Forum


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

When I grow up, I want to be just like TheDianabolMan :wub:

P.S. Biggest bellend - Ian McCarthy, anyone???


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

harrison180 said:


> Browse from afar lol good job it's an internet forum mate otherwise it would be stalking


You don't even wanna know what I get up to in the bushes outside people's houses


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Kristina said:


> ... I tried but couldn't zoom in far enough to see anything at all....
> 
> Sorry haha... too easy.


Oh I'll have to send a much better clearer pic then via private message


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> Guy has made improvements
> 
> My BIG adventure - Transformation Journals - Prohormone Forum


Yeah can't deny improvements have been made.

It's still a two and a half year old picture though.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Bostin loyd is cool...... and in all fairness looks great

HATE kali muscle for saying he natural

HATE anyone who says there natural when they are blatantly not...... absolute idiots


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

> When I grow up, I want to be just like TheDianabolMan :wub:
> 
> P.S. Biggest bellend - Ian McCarthy, anyone???


NOOOOO I like Ian... no bullying Ian!    ... I know I'm the only one but I'm sticking up for him.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Man Like What said:


> Yeah can't deny improvements have been made.
> 
> It's still a two and a half year old picture though.


Lol was thinking the same myself but I've said what I've got to say so no more dbol man bashing from me


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Bostin loyd is cool...... and in all fairness looks great
> 
> HATE kali muscle for saying he natural
> 
> *HATE anyone who says there natural*...... absolute idiots


So no one's natural then? Lol, you're crazy bro.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> Bostin loyd is cool...... and in all fairness looks great
> 
> HATE kali muscle for saying he natural
> 
> HATE anyone who says there natural...... absolute idiots


Nah for me Bostin just looks good, all that juice he's been on he should be a good 20lb heavier, he does have huge potential tho, but I think his rep will stop him from getting anywhere in the Ifbb


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> HATE anyone who says there natural...... absolute idiots


If you knew anything about the industry (and particularly in the USA) you'd realise that actually they're not idiots; you're being more of an idiot than they are I'd say... sorry.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Kristina said:


> If you knew anything about the industry (and particularly in USA) you'd realise that actually they're not idiots; you're being more of an idiot than they are I'd say... sorry.


they have no choice but to say they are natural.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Kristina said:


> If you knew anything about the industry (and particularly in USA) you'd realise that actually they're not idiots; you're being more of an idiot than they are I'd say... sorry.


You mean they can't admit to steroid use for legal reasons?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

saxondale said:


> they have no choice but to say they are natural.


Indeed!


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> You mean they can't admit to steroid use for legal reasons?


Yes... and imagine this; if you get paid and your career (potentially your entire livelihood) revolves around your "image"... admitting to steroid use will most likely severely jeopardise everything. Your career, your reputation, future decisions. It would have serious implications on your life and the direction you want to take it in.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

People that don't understand why these people say they're natural are very naive. They're body is there business model .


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Anyone else think @ryda has a look of Cuba Gooding Junior about him?

If you squint really hard. :laugh:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Kristina said:


> NOOOOO I like Ian... no bullying Ian!    ... I know I'm the only one but I'm sticking up for him.


Not because he's so small and cute by any chance, is it? :laugh: Jokes. I just can't stand the bloke. Fine, if he wants to cover science and stuff that's fine, there are plenty of blokes that do bodybuilding science that don't really apply it so don't look like they lift, but they don't claim to either. Ian actually says a lot of things I agree with. I just hate the way he approaches things though, like when he starts a video by pointing out the fact the he has "amazing shoulder width" - wot mate??? :lol: Hate the way he has to call other YouTubers out over everything they say as well, just concentrate on your own ideas I say.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> I'm natural....and proud of being an idiot!
> 
> Stick that in ya pipe and smoke it :tongue:


Could you please add that you are 23% bodyfat in your stats so to avoid people challenging you?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

saxondale said:


> they have no choice but to say they are natural.


[email protected] laying to kids,,,,

eat this,,, train like this ,,, buy my supplements and you will be like me one day

that's nice


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Kristina said:


> If you knew anything about the industry (and particularly in the USA) you'd realise that actually they're not idiots; you're being more of an idiot than they are I'd say... sorry.


LAIRS????


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Marc Lobliner is zee biggest [email protected] I can confirm. Alongside ze LuiMarco who calls out people, who represent a greater physique than himself? DAT Der Logic Brah...


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

saxondale said:


> they have no choice but to say they are natural.


don't need to bang on about it though do they lol. No better than fat internet marketers selling juice plus


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> Only in your opinion.....
> 
> My opinion is 15 - 16 , and guess what.... Its my body....... so I think I have a more insightful opinion than yours.


Its hard to keep claiming natty when you post stats that suggest differently.

Just sayin.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> [email protected] laying to kids,,,,
> 
> eat this,,, train like this ,,, buy my supplements and you will be like me one day
> 
> that's nice


no different to the cosmetic industry, the clothes industry, record industry or celeb. fitness dvd industry etc etc


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

dann19900 said:


> don't need to bang on about it though do they lol. No better than fat internet marketers selling juice plus


ones illegal mate, one isn`t but yes the basis lie is the same


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Starz said:


> Marc Lobliner is zee biggest [email protected] I can confirm. Alongside ze LuiMarco who calls out people, who represent a greater physique than himself? DAT Der Logic Brah...


lui Marco make my blood boil,,,, little **** weight 65 kg and bash steroids users,,, if he see one he **** himself


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

> Only in your opinion.....
> 
> My opinion is 15 - 16 , and guess what.... Its my body....... so I think I have a more insightful opinion than yours.



View attachment 164150


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

saxondale said:


> no different to the cosmetic industry, the clothes industry, record industry or celeb. fitness dvd industry etc etc


no exactly the same,,,


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Kristina said:


> If you knew anything about the industry (and particularly in the USA) you'd realise that actually they're not idiots; you're being more of an idiot than they are I'd say... sorry.


I meant the ones that blatantly are not natural for example... Kali Muscle

of course there is people who are natural... but I am sorry.. they look natural

its a little bit like a women... when she frowns she has wrinkles... someone who is not natural will not have wrinkles..... who looks better? the person with out the wrinkles ..... ovvbiouslyt and you can tell from a mile away


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> no exactly the same,,,


yes, thats what i said too mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> Its hard to keep claiming natty when you post stats that suggest differently.
> 
> Just sayin.


Yeah Steve what you trying to sell us lol.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> So no one's natural then? Lol, you're crazy bro.


I meant to say anyone who blatantly is not natural for example Kali Muscle


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't really follow any YouTubers as most of em talk crap and I don't aspire to be like any of them.

I've seen the dianabol man and he has the likeability factor if nothing else.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> lui Marco make my blood boil,,,, little **** weight 65 kg and bash steroids users,,, if he see one he **** himself


Ohhhh!! he is a sour lemon isn't he? :lol: I remember him sharing a vid years ago, probably when I was just getting chest hair and he basically took a tape measurer & messed around with it and claimed 18'' arms oh dear, oh dear! this was when I first ever came across his channel and thought? who dafuq is he? seeing a tiny frame guy in a under armour shirt that just had to be a Medium at best, claiming 18's? can't lie I am amused by a few of his vids, whenever I come across them, (Synthol call out vids) the situation with Phil Heath creased me!! told Phil heath on Instagram, he literally has a bigger pair of Testicles #Dying


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Armz said:


> I don't really follow any YouTubers as most of em talk crap and I don't aspire to be like any of them.
> 
> I've seen the dianabol man and he has the likeability factor if nothing else.


You fvcking suckup, lol.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> I meant to say anyone who blatantly is not natural for example Kali Muscle


If you got sponsorship and made a career out of your physique and you appeared on TV and they asked you did you take steroids, how would you respond?


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

banzi said:


> If you got sponsorship and made a career out of your physique and you appeared on TV and they asked you did you take steroids, how would you respond?


obviously...... its in there contracts of course! I would do the exact same as them for my career .... you saying Rich Piana is broke? HE IS SO OPEN but yet a millionaire.

you dont have to lie to be rich


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> If you got sponsorship and made a career out of your physique and you appeared on TV and they asked you did you take steroids, how would you respond?


we get that,,,, I will get money and keep quiet,,, but its no me in laying so

I call them liers because I know they are laying


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> obviously...... its in there contracts of course! I would do the exact same as them for my career .... you saying Rich Piana is broke? HE IS SO OPEN but yet a millionaire.
> 
> you dont have to lie to be rich


So you would lie about it, thanks for the clarification. :innocent:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> we get that,,,, I will get money and keep quiet,,, but its no me in laying so
> 
> I call them liers because I know they are laying


yet you would do the same in their shoes

So why the issue?


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

EpicSquats said:


> You fvcking suckup, lol.


Why's that love?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

Armz said:


> Why's that love?


Because he's a member on this forum sugar.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

They are laying??? to sell products that wont make you look like them

when I started bodybuilding,,, I would buy,, protein, creatin, glutamin, you name it ,,, thinking would make me like that,,, didn't happened

got wiser and got some test E and Dbol and put 15 kg and look amazing,,,

you know what we trying to say,,,,


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Not too sure on Rich Piana.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

8 hours arm training will give you one inch in your arms hahahahah watch that video please guys

hes full of **** too :thumb:

Now he sells real food in powder WTF

RICH PIANA sorry


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> They are laying??? to sell products that wont make you look like them
> 
> when I started bodybuilding,,, I would buy,, protein, creatin, glutamin, you name it ,,, thinking would make me like that,,, didn't happened
> 
> ...


People who are genuinely natural , do you hate them, some natural competitors look good off diet ,supps and training, they are only selling something that worked for them but not for you.

but they are OK as long as they dont look better than you?


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> People who are genuinely natural , do you hate them, some natural competitors look good off diet ,supps and training, they are only selling something that worked for them but not for you.
> 
> but they are OK as long as they dont look better than you?


Real nattys got my respect mate .... I was for 10 years

Name one natural selling something I know,,,,


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> Ok fair enough, I'll take that as some sort of a compliment...... I think! Is it not possible to train for years and achieve a good size. I was 10 - 11 stone wet through as a teenager, but fk was ripped. I first was introduced to weights as a child 10 years old as my farther was a lifter. I never really got serious until my later 20s and have just progressed from there learning off my own mistakes. Your body will adapt over time to the stresses you put it through. Juice or no juice. Obviously juice will speed up this process and give you a different more fuller look against a natural lifter.
> 
> Ive been lifting off and on for 30+ years. So I might just have learned a thing or two.


We are not too dissimilar training and starting weight wise, although I dont post stats that are unachievable for a natty competitor, unless you are one in a million of course.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Real nattys got my respect mate .... I was for 10 years
> 
> Name one natural selling something I know,,,,


something you know,,,what?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> Real nattys got my respect mate .... I was for 10 years
> 
> Name one natural selling something I know,,,,


kristina


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> obviously...... its in there contracts of course! I would do the exact same as them for my career .... you saying Rich Piana is broke? HE IS SO OPEN but yet a millionaire.
> 
> you dont have to lie to be rich


From property


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> something you know,,,what?


Name one,,, sponsored athlete natty


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> Name one,,, sponsored athlete natty


kristina


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

saxondale said:


> katarina


wtf you know???? you don't even lift lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> Wrinkle cream....Ah you wont need it.....!


Lol I fvcking do,had a hard life me.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> wtf you know???? you don't even lift lol


meant kristina - sorry chick, lift more than you mate (natty)


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Name one,,, sponsored athlete natty


Quentin Weber

http://zelsh.com/get-first-bodybuilding-sponsorship/

Took me a few seconds.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

saxondale said:


> meant kristina - sorry chick, lift more than you mate (natty)


you sure,,,,, im just sculpting my body,,, don't do records no more hahaha


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> Quentin Weber
> 
> http://zelsh.com/get-first-bodybuilding-sponsorship/
> 
> Took me a few seconds.


hes huge hahahah fair to him

Com looks better and natty too,,, but no size


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> you sure,,,,, im just sculpting my body,,, don't do records no more hahaha


probably, probably not - I just compete against myself mate.


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

banzi said:


> If you got sponsorship and made a career out of your physique and you appeared on TV and they asked you did you take steroids, how would you respond?


there's a difference between saying no you don't take steroids when asked(even if you do) and those that just continually bang on about being natural and not needing steroids etc when they clearly are users. i think it's the latter that p'ss most people off.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> wtf you know???? you don't even lift lol


.... *cough* ... did you just tell me that I don't lift?

PMSL.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> Quentin Weber
> 
> http://zelsh.com/get-first-bodybuilding-sponsorship/
> 
> Took me a few seconds.


never heard of him

hows the sponsord??? big brand??? I dout it


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Man Like What said:


> That photo is years old! I remember seeing as your avi when I used to browse from afar.


It's from like March lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Kristina said:


> .... *cough* ... did you just tell me that I don't lift?
> 
> PMSL.


saxondale,,,,, I know you lift ,,, probably more than me lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Man Like What said:


> Yeah can't deny improvements have been made.
> 
> It's still a two and a half year old picture though.


No its like 8 months old mate


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> saxondale,,,,, I know you lift ,,, probably more than me lol


Haha. :rockon: - Saxondale lifts! How long have you been a member for?

Edit: oops.. a month longer than me. So strange - I only seem to have seen you posting for a week or two!! My bad.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Haha. :rockon: - Saxondale lifts! How long have you been a member for?
> 
> Edit: oops.. a month longer than me. So strange - I only seem to have seen you posting for a week or two!! My bad.


Few months ...why?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Starz said:


> Marc Lobliner is zee biggest [email protected] I can confirm. Alongside ze LuiMarco who calls out people, who represent a greater physique than himself? DAT Der Logic Brah...


I love Marc Lobliner, he used to post in my fb group till hr got busy and stopped


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> Few months ...why?


Ahhh just thought I haven't seen you posting much until the last few days or so... thought it was a bit cheeky you telling Sax that he doesn't even lift!! :lol:


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I love Marc Lobliner, he used to post in my fb group till hr got busy and stopped


I find him annoying as f*** lol. can't deny he's got a good deal of muscle though, I seen a vid of him a while back with Mike Rashid? I think? perform 50kg dumbbell presses for 100 reps in a time limit, seemed intense, but it's just the profanity with the guy, that gets me! Hard to watch & listen to. Reckon you will ever return yourself DianabolMan? lol.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> I love Marc Lobliner, he used to post in my fb group till hr got busy and stopped


I love Marc too! Such a dude. If I was in the USA I'd be really keen to work with him too.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Ahhh just thought I haven't seen you posting much until the last few days or so... thought it was a bit cheeky you telling Sax that he doesn't even lift!! :lol:


Does he??? Sorry


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Frandeman said:


> never heard of him
> 
> hows the sponsord??? big brand??? I dout it


Read the link, you might learn something.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

banzi said:


> Read the link, you might learn something.


Fair enough...i will

Didnt get my point across did i??


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> I have never competed and never will its not what I train for. Its more of a hobby for me nothing else. I want to see what I can become, what I could make myself. I don't have a clue what the stats for natural competitors are but I do know my own. I'm 40+ years old. Ive always been naturally strong as It runs in my family, maybe its my genetics? I just wish I knew what I know now 20 years ago. I could be that one in a million and have never known it? Who knows. More than likely not.....!
> 
> I just train hard and stick with it....


If you are 5'10 and 233lbs at 11% which you previously claimed you are not natty

If you are 233 at 20+ then its likely

I believe you are a natty as I have seen your video, you are upwards of 20%

Stop claiming BF levels that would make you a user.


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

I vote Denise Masino, its huge.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Newperson said:


>


Sophie averbrink? Something like that? Nah she's not natty


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Starz said:


> I find him annoying as f*** lol. can't deny he's got a good deal of muscle though, I seen a vid of him a while back with Mike Rashid? I think? perform 50kg dumbbell presses for 100 reps in a time limit, seemed intense, but it's just the profanity with the guy, that gets me! Hard to watch & listen to. Reckon you will ever return yourself DianabolMan? lol.


Probably one day mate, i was actually on the American news channel CNN, kind of lol, they were doing a report on steroids and they were showing how it's becoming more mainstream with people documenting stuff on youtube etc and my mug was one of the screenshots they used :lol:


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

ryda said:


> Sophie averbrink? Something like that? Nah she's not natty


Oh Sophie is gorgeous... one of the prettiest girls on juice I've seen.

Susan Myers is another:


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> No its like 8 months old mate


Whenever it's from, BIG improvement from your starting point


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Kristina said:


> Oh Sophie is gorgeous... one of the prettiest girls on juice I've seen.
> 
> Susan Myers is another:


Yeh sophie is a beauty, there's a fair few nice looking women on gear now, I think there just managing there dosages better, dana linn bailey is another one, I'm a big fan, she preaches natural, she probably was a good 2/3 years back, she's not anymore


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

> No No NO.....I have never claimed I was 11%
> 
> I have however asked about the accuracy of the BF calculators on the inter-web. I put in my stats and it came back with 11.2% I fcuking hate people who either can't read or just twist things to make themselves look good. Talking about [email protected] on here. This is a prime example.
> 
> ...


He is around 16% in that pic.


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Oh Sophie is gorgeous... one of the prettiest girls on juice I've seen.
> 
> Susan Myers is another:


I raise you...

View attachment 164156


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

banzi said:


> He is around 16% in that pic.


I'd say a bit more than that.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

ryda said:


> Yeh sophie is a beauty, there's a fair few nice looking women on gear now, I think there just managing there dosages better, dana linn bailey is another one, I'm a big fan, she preaches natural, she probably was a good 2/3 years back, she's not anymore


Yep, totally agree... as well as Suzy Toldi and Nicole Wilkins. They look amazing.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Kristina said:


> Yep, totally agree... as well as Suzy Toldi and Nicole Wilkins. They look amazing.


Absolute babes, joanna romano is another one

And your mate Ric said that the moment a woman first takes gear she's started to slowly turn herself into a man pmsl


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

FelonE said:


> I'd say a bit more than that.


Im taking into account hes pumped up, this gives the illusion of less BF.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

ryda said:


> Absolute babes, joanna romano is another one
> 
> And your mate Ric said that the moment a woman first takes gear she's started to slowly turn herself into a man pmsl


Isn't that sort of true though? I mean... physiologically?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Kristina said:


> Isn't that sort of true though? I mean... physiologically?


Sort of but how many actually end up looking like men? It's when they take dosages men should be taking they start to really **** things up! Even shannon Courtney still has a very feminine face even tho I reckon her dosages are fairly high

End of the day like men to get to the top women also need AAS


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

It's not just their facial looks.

They have a lot of other problems too


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Did tekkers check in to defend himself? Can't be ****d reading all 17 pages...


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Oh Sophie is gorgeous... one of the prettiest girls on juice I've seen.
> 
> Susan Myers is another:


Lol there's the future mrs harrison haha  .


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> Did tekkers check in to defend himself? Can't be ****d reading all 17 pages...


wish i thought of asking just went through 17 fukcing pages !!! =/


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Probably one day mate, i was actually on the American news channel CNN, kind of lol, they were doing a report on steroids and they were showing how it's becoming more mainstream with people documenting stuff on youtube etc and my mug was one of the screenshots they used :lol:


You should release a series mate. haha!! flippen hell though mg: priceless stuff mate! lmao. I always remember 1 of your vids, was quality when R.e Milk Thistle being a load of s*** ''Going on the p*** today, better have my Milk Thistle'' ahaha :lol:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> They are laying??? to sell products that wont make you look like them
> 
> when I started bodybuilding,,, I would buy,, protein, creatin, glutamin, you name it ,,, thinking would make me like that,,, didn't happened
> 
> ...


Would you rather then end up losing their money YouTube vids sponsors and entire credibility and be called cheaters by people who believe pop a dbol an anyone can get Kali muscles body easy

Also admit on video to millions they take own buy and probably sell illegal drugs (generally in america) and get fuuccckkkeeeddd up

Or lie

But I agree the likes of Kali muscles and ct fletcher seem to go out of their way to say they are natural no matter what


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Colhoun1993 said:


> wish i thought of asking just went through 17 fukcing pages !!! =/


Just read all 17 mate definately worth it lol


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

Kristina said:


> Isn't that sort of true though? I mean... physiologically?


Speaking My Mind: Insane Before And After Steroid&#8230;: Speaking My Mind: Insane Before And After Steroid Abuse Pic - YouTube

That's one i can remeber off the top of my head


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

Man Like What said:


> Whenever it's from, BIG improvement from your starting point


 @IGotTekkers Hairline improved too!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Haven't any of these people got normal names, like Dave Williams?

They've all got fvcking odd names!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Marcus2014 said:


> Speaking My Mind: Insane Before And After Steroid&#8230;: Speaking My Mind: Insane Before And After Steroid Abuse Pic - YouTube
> 
> That's one i can remeber off the top of my head


That woman got addicted to recreational drugs which turned her mental


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

ryda said:


> That woman got addicted to recreational drugs which turned her mental


Pretty sure recky drugw don't make women grow facial hair and their bewbs disapear ;-)

There are tons of examples of women loosing their femininity from gear use


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

ryda said:


> That woman got addicted to recreational drugs which turned her mental


THE Sun

Crack turns woman into man


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Marcus2014 said:


> Pretty sure recky drugw don't make women grow facial hair and their bewbs disapear ;-)
> 
> There are tons of examples of women loosing their femininity from gear use


Not saying that, am just stating that a woman taking AAS will not instantly turn them into a man, it takes years of abuse I repeat ABUSE for them to even start to look like a man


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

What's all this about then? Tekkers is famous and Ryda has a big Willy?

I knew none of these things before today.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Frandeman said:


> They are laying??? to sell products that wont make you look like them
> 
> when I started bodybuilding,,, I would buy,, protein, creatin, glutamin, you name it ,,, thinking would make me like that,,, didn't happened
> 
> ...


*LOL!!!*


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Newperson said:


> He's too busy getting his *purple headed yogurt slinger* sucked by his mrs


I don't usually, but I lol'd, srs


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

well this thread got boring fast.

Only decent female ones i follow is nicolle wilkins and DLB, both fit, both train hard. I unliked loads of them because every day is was "use my plan and you can have a bum like mine in just 30 days"

I get that they're all out to make some money, but it's almost as bad as juiceplus or herbal life.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

banzi said:


> If you got sponsorship and made a career out of your physique and you appeared on TV and they asked you did you take steroids, how would you respond?


Some people have no idea. Yes it would be lovely if they all came out and said they took drugs. But this is not the way the world works. They have themselves and family to feed. If to do this they have to tell a petty lie by saying they're natural, but in turn motivating people to get in the gym then so be it.

Anyone be it models, sportsman in America who have admitted to steroids or get caught out, get pretty much no where after that.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Trevor McDonald said:


> Some people have no idea. Yes it would be lovely if they all came out and said they took drugs. But this is not the way the world works. They have themselves and family to feed. If to do this they have to tell a petty lie by saying they're natural, but in turn motivating people to get in the gym then so be it.
> 
> Anyone be it models, sportsman in America who have admitted to steroids or get caught out, get pretty much no where after that.


steroids are illegal in the states mate I believe


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

On track with the thread

Mike o'hearn. The dude looks amazing and is freaky strong but claims natty ALL THE TIME !!

Kali muscle even more so after bed training with those other two lads


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Marcus2014 said:


> On track with the thread
> 
> Mike o'hearn. The dude looks amazing and is freaky strong but claims natty ALL THE TIME !!
> 
> Kali muscle even more so after bed training with those other two lads


Steroids are illegal in America.

Can you guess why they claim natty?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

banzi said:


> Steroids are illegal in America.
> 
> Can you guess why they claim natty?


Police don't **** about when it comes to gear over there, send you straight to the slammer for a long tine


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Police don't give two hoots about steroid use in the US - Ronnie was a beat cop.


----------

